# Confused



## BellaBoo0512

My last period was on 8th Feb, I had ovulation pains last Saturday 16th feb. Been getting lots of CM this week and found a test so decided to take it earlier with a 2 hour hold and it came out with a faint but pink line straight away. My period was only 2 weeks ago so surely it's gotta be a dud test? Trying to upload a pic but it says it's too big


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Photo should now be attached


----------



## Pne1985

The line doesn’t seem to have much color. Maybe try another one. Do you normally have short cycles?


----------



## BellaBoo0512

In real life it's pretty pink but I think because I've had to lower the resolution to upload it, you can't see it as well :( my cycles are usually 28-32 days and I'm only on CD16 today


----------



## Pne1985

Well I think I would try another one. Update when you get the results!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Thank you, I will do :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see a faint line but I can't see much colour either. Did it come up within the time limit? I wud definitely 're test and I'm wishing you the very best of luck sweety


----------

